# Merry Christmas



## oldognewtrick (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd like to wish everyone on HRT a very special Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. I hope for all, that this season brings special blessings to you and your family. I'd also like to thank all who have given of their time to help fellow DIY'ers, like myself, for sharing their talents, cause I've learned a lot from others on this site. Thanks to TXBUILDER for keeping this all together and I'm looking forward to spending time with family, a NEW YEAR and wish that everyone has a safe and happy holiday.

Tom


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 20, 2009)

And a prosperous New Year.:agree:
I ask folks to remember it's not about the presents under the tree, It's about "your" presents around the tree with the ones you love.
I also am glad to be a part of this place, helping folks out makes it easier on everyone. And for those that stick around, you are a special type of giving person,,,but of course you don't need me to tell you that.

Everyone who learns ....wins.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, another year's gone by and they still haven't picked me for the Nobel Peace Prize yet.  They won't give it to Obama two years in a row, so I'm hoping next year is my turn.

Anyhow, I should also like to wish all the Christians in here a really nice Christmas, and the Jews in here a really nice Hannukah, and all the Muslims and other faiths (including agnostics and athiests) in here a really nice few days away from work so that they can get together with their families and friends just like the Christians and Jews do.

Also, let's keep Christmas real.  So, if you drink, drink in moderation.  Alcohol has a way of wrecking stuff if you let it.


----------



## rebecca16 (Dec 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a very happy new year to everyone here. hoping that this new year will be more cheerful and an ending to all our sorrows.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas Guys!


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks oldog, same to you.


----------



## frozenstar (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 24, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> *And a prosperous New Year.:agree:
> I ask folks to remember it's not about the presents under the tree, It's about "your" presents around the tree with the ones you love.
> I also am glad to be a part of this place, helping folks out makes it easier on everyone. And for those that stick around, you are a special type of giving person,,,but of course you don't need me to tell you that.*
> Everyone who learns ....wins.



Revisiting from last year, and rings true today. Hope everyone has a safe and joy full Christmas, spent with the ones you love.


----------



## havasu (Dec 24, 2010)

May your presents contain many, many tools! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 27, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Revisiting from last year, and rings true today. Hope everyone has a safe and joy full Christmas, spent with the ones you love.



I thought Nestor was back for a minute. 

Happy Holidays guys!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 27, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> *I thought Nestor was back for a minute*.
> 
> Happy Holidays guys!



I think he went on a quest, looking for his still not yet received Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 28, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> I think he went on a quest, looking for his still not yet received Nobel Peace Prize.


He earned it, he should track it down.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> He earned it, he should track it down.



I think Barry hid it so Nestor couldn't finally recieve his due honor.


----------

